# Alice In Vapeland



## Tom (1/1/14)

*A Quiet Morning*

According to the website it is Green Tea with Passionfruit. Same as with all previously tried acidic ejuices, its not mine. Leaves a strange aftertaste, artificial, although the passionfruit flavour is rather muted. Probably because of the Green Tea flavour. TH moderate, the sample I got from @TylerD had 11mg nic. 

In my opinion....not worth the hassle to import. The Vapour Mountain Peach Rooibos is close enough, has the same amount of flavour, but does not leave that strange aftertaste.

*My Rating: 1/10*

I used the SVD with Igo-L dripper, 1.3 ohm. Set to 8-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (1/1/14)

Tom said:


> *A Quiet Morning*
> 
> According to the website it is Green Tea with Passionfruit. Same as with all previously tried acidic ejuices, its not mine. Leaves a strange aftertaste, artificial, although the passionfruit flavour is rather muted. Probably because of the Green Tea flavour. TH moderate, the sample I got from @TylerD had 11mg nic.
> 
> ...


Cool stuff Tom! Thanks for the review. Glad you feel the same about the juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Cool stuff Tom! Thanks for the review. Glad you feel the same about the juice!


i thought so...the sample was almost full still. I won't touch it again either....i still have that yuk aftertaste


----------



## iPWN (1/1/14)

Have to agree , i really don't see what all the hype is over AIV . I had the little bit of everything sampler from them and didn't like even one of them , they all had so little flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/1/14)

*White Rabbit*

It is definitely Coconut. I enjoy coconut, so this flavour in there was nice to me. But....there is another flavour, which I cannot pinpoint at all, besides that I am not too keen on it. @TylerD , do you have a clue what this is? My wild guess would be....fresh resin.
again, not worth it....getting local juices that taste better 

*My Rating: 4/10 (only because the coconut in there is nice)*

I used the SVD with Igo-L dripper, 1.3 ohm. Set to 8-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (1/1/14)

Tom said:


> *White Rabbit*
> 
> It is definitely Coconut. I enjoy coconut, so this flavour in there was nice to me. But....there is another flavour, which I cannot pinpoint at all, besides that I am not too keen on it. @TylerD , do you have a clue what this is? My wild guess would be....fresh resin.
> again, not worth it....getting local juices that taste better
> ...


Jip, got the coconut, but can't place all the other flavors. Think it is a bunch of flavors making it weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/1/14)

Strange. A quiet morning is probably one of my top 10. I really liked it. AiV have really subtle flavors and none are anything I would recommend, except for a quiet morning. I really liked it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Strange. A quiet morning is probably one of my top 10. I really liked it. AiV have really subtle flavors and none are anything I would recommend, except for a quiet morning. I really liked it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


that is why the tastes are subjective... I just cannot stand that aftertaste, i had that before in other juices. Artifical acidic. And that aftertaste is not subtle imho. And it is not just a dislike of acidic fruit, the opposite in fact.... I love sour flavours, maybe just not as a vape. I am actually not bothering too much with the fruity ones from now on. Once in a while its ok, max 1 tank.


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

One for the taste box! I would love to taste it.


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

Matthee said:


> One for the taste box! I would love to taste it.


there is still some "quiet morning" left in the sample. I think the sample size was 3ml, guess it is still 1.5-2ml left.


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

Just a Question, How long do you let it steep for?


----------



## Tom (22/3/14)

@VapeCulture I just got the sample from @TylerD and tasted it. Dont know how long it steeped before. Did not bother again with it. There was too little left in the samples.


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

Thanks @Tom the reason I ask is this juice is know to need a good long steep, and has amazing reviews everywhere, except here


----------



## Tom (22/3/14)

its just how I felt about it; and that might not be the general feeling if it would be available in SA and more people could taste it  .... for me it was nothing special.


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

good to know, thanks @Tom


----------



## Zodiac (23/3/14)

I agree with you @Tom, nothing special with Alice in Vapeland e-liquids. I have two samples which i still have to try. I tried 15 foot falls, which was ok, just ok. One thing i did not like about it was that half way through the tank, the juice became very dark, and the flavour changes - not for the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------

